# ECU Reflash?



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

So I drive an Automatic SER and I know that Technosquare will reflash, and this will raise the redline. They also say they cant change shift points. Does this mean I wont be able to take advantage of the extra RPMs?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

Altima_SE-R said:


> So I drive an Automatic SER and I know that Technosquare will reflash, and this will raise the redline. They also say they cant change shift points. Does this mean I wont be able to take advantage of the extra RPMs?


the shift points are in the shift delay box.... you have to pull the tranny for that...


my friend just got his FX45 done at level 10 performance transmissions in hamburg new jersey... 

he got the monster transmission package... lots of money but the FX is now a bat out of hell... no delay on point shifts...


----------



## adragone1028 (Apr 28, 2007)

Altima_SE-R said:


> So I drive an Automatic SER and I know that Technosquare will reflash, and this will raise the redline. They also say they cant change shift points. Does this mean I wont be able to take advantage of the extra RPMs?


I called up technosquare and I was told that they cannot change their shift points for an automatic. I was told that if you have it in tip-tronic then it will shift at 7100 instead of 6600. This doesn't really make sense to me. It seems that if you have automatic and get the reflash, it will only change the rpm to 7100 when you are in tip-tronic. If you get the reflash, make sure you verify that there is actually a change.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

adragone1028 said:


> I called up technosquare and I was told that they cannot change their shift points for an automatic. I was told that if you have it in tip-tronic then it will shift at 7100 instead of 6600. This doesn't really make sense to me. It seems that if you have automatic and get the reflash, it will only change the rpm to 7100 when you are in tip-tronic. If you get the reflash, make sure you verify that there is actually a change.



they raise the rev limiter from 6600 to 7100 i don't think they say anything about changing the shift points.....


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

cdmorenot said:


> they raise the rev limiter from 6600 to 7100 i don't think they say anything about changing the shift points.....


If you look in the FAQ section it mentions it. but it doesnt go much further than that.


----------

